# El Príncipe Fernando VII, el futuro futuro rey, quien no congeniaba con Godoy



## Aer93

El Príncipe Fernando VII, el futuro futuro rey, quien no congeniaba con Godoy,...

Por separado creo que no tengo problema alguno

Der Prinz Fernando VII, der zukünftige König.
Der Prinz Fernando VII, der nicht mit Godoy harmonierte.

Pero las dos juntas se pueden poner juntas sin más?

Der Prinz Fernando VII, der zukünftige König, der nicht mit Godoy harmonierte,...
Tiene buena pinta, espero el visto bueno
Saludos!


----------



## kunvla

Hola:


Aer93 said:


> El Príncipe Fernando VII, el futuro futuro rey, quien no congeniaba con Godoy,...
> 
> Por separado creo que no tengo problema alguno
> 
> Der Prinz Fernando VII, der zukünftige König.
> Der Prinz Fernando VII, der nicht mit Godoy harmonierte.
> 
> Pero las dos juntas se pueden poner juntas sin más?
> 
> Der Prinz Fernando VII, der zukünftige König, der nicht mit Godoy harmonierte,...
> Tiene buena pinta, espero el visto bueno
> Saludos!



Saludos,


----------



## Aer93

Ok. Gracias


----------



## Geviert

La aposición existe también en alemán.


----------



## Estopa

Hablando de un infante (futuro rey, pero todavía no coronado), pienso que deberías quitar el ordinal. Supongo que oficialmente se le llamaba "Infante don Fernando" o "Príncipe don Fernando", si ya le habían proclamado Príncipe de Asturias (= *Kronprinz Ferdinand*). No sé de qué época data la costumbre de nombrar Príncipe de Asturias al príncipe heredero.

Saludos


----------



## Aer93

Tienes toda la razón. La frase original es: 

La oposición a Carlos IV y Godoy se unió en torno al príncipe de Asturias, el futuro Fernando VII, quien no congeniaba con Godoy(valido de Carlos VI).

Pero no sabía como decir prícipe de Asturias. Es verdad que no tiene sentido llamarle Fernando VII cuando aún no es rey. ok

Con lo que dices, ¿quedaría la frase así?

Der KronPrinz, der zuküntige Fernando VII, der nicht mit Godoy  (Carlos IV gültig) harmonierte, vereinte um sich herum die Opposition gegen Carlos IV und Godoy


----------



## Estopa

Aer93 said:


> Der Kronprinz, der zukünftige Fernando VII, der nicht mit Godoy (Statthalter von Carlos IV) harmonierte, vereinte/scharte um sich herum die Opposition gegen Carlos IV und Godoy


 
Lo de "valido" creo que se traduce por Statthalter, en cualquier caso "gültig" (adjetivo = válido) es un adjetivo y no es correcto.


----------



## Aer93

Ok. Gracias


----------

